# Mount on / with???



## biothanasis (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all,

Could you please suggest any other material apart from sphagnum moss that could be used for mounting orchids and have the same results (holding up water etc)???

TY in advance!


----------



## noel (Sep 21, 2009)

coconut fibre(the long,hairy one....)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2009)

I've also seen some things mounted on sheet moss attached to sticks or tree fern.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2009)

i've heard that sheet moss has a different pH or such, so that things like draculas or telipogons that might not like sphagnum (maybe just telipogons), can be mounted using sheet moss. I was told that it doesn't hold as much water, so that it dries out a hair faster which would be good for things that might rot if moisture was held too close to the growths. what about small pieces of sponge?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 21, 2009)

Rock wool?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 21, 2009)

I was thinking about rockwool and sponge too, but I thought that they would absorb too much water and cause rot problems??? I was thinking about sponges used in aquariums (that are kind of porous enough and can hold enough water). Any thoughts???

PS: There is also the natural sponge i can easily find here, but it has large holes!!!! lol


----------



## Clark (Sep 21, 2009)

If your arms were more hairy...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanasis, what is it exactly that you want to mount? I think it will be easier for us to give suggestions once we know what it is..


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Thanasis, what is it exactly that you want to mount? I think it will be easier for us to give suggestions once we know what it is..



Oh, whatever genus, like Bulbophyllum, Chiloschista, Dendrobium, Trichoglottis etc.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2009)

Clark E said:


> If your arms were more hairy...


:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Why don't you want to use sphagnum?


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2009)

I do want to use sphagnum, but the reason i would like to substitute sphagnum is that i cannot get it easily and when I want it!!! So I was looking for common materialas that will work the same way sphagnum does!

Btw, I checked for sponge and I found a natural sponge variety that looks like epiweb or very loose coconut fibres!!!...lol!!!


----------



## noel (Sep 23, 2009)

coconut husk fibre.....


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2009)

noel said:


> coconut husk fibre.....



This is even more difficult to find and more expensive than sphagnum (at least for me)...


----------



## noel (Sep 23, 2009)

how about osmunda?


----------



## noel (Sep 23, 2009)

or sometimes no spagh works fine,if the plant is tied in a rough surfaced mount(like cork,or untreated tree branch)but it dries quicker


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2009)

How about something called a hydrolog? It's a mount using oasis (used for flower arranging) for a base, with coconut fibre surrounding it. Ask Kyle or Jason Fischer about it - looks pretty cool. I think I'll try it too.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2009)

strips of old socks? old pantyhose?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> This is even more difficult to find and more expensive than sphagnum (at least for me)...



Can you find coconuts (the fruit) still in the husks? In a food mart?
If you can you can strip off the fiber and use it.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2009)

Kevin said:


> How about something called a hydrolog? It's a mount using oasis (used for flower arranging) for a base, with coconut fibre surrounding it. Ask Kyle or Jason Fischer about it - looks pretty cool. I think I'll try it too.



Do you have any pictures of it Kevin??? TYIA



gonewild said:


> Can you find coconuts (the fruit) still in the husks? In a food mart?
> If you can you can strip off the fiber and use it.



Unfortunatelly I can find only coconts without the husk!!! 


Btw, I mounted a near to death coelogyne cumingii I have with some sponge we use for bathing at the back and some sphag in the front for decration purposes mostly! I will wait and see what happens!

TY all for the tips and ideas so far


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Kevin said:


> How about something called a hydrolog? It's a mount using oasis (used for flower arranging) for a base, with coconut fibre surrounding it. Ask Kyle or Jason Fischer about it - looks pretty cool. I think I'll try it too.





biothanasis said:


> Do you have any pictures of it Kevin??? TYIA


I doubt if it's a possibility, the problem seems to be with shipping, resulting in it cracking & then obviously doesn't hold water.


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 25, 2009)

I have seen and used Oasis - the water holding type. 

Oasis is used by florists. You can probably get some from them or it is readily available in hobby stores or over the internet. It comes in a block. You slice it into a thin piece and tie it to whatever your mounting the plant on. Then you tie the plant so the roots are on the Oasis.

There are several types. Some are water repellent. They don't work.

It holds up well. I don't particularly like the color - it's green - and I think moss looks much more natural. It's also very cheap. You can probably get a lifetime supply for $10.

Try it, it may be what you're looking for.

Mike


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I doubt if it's a possibility, the problem seems to be with shipping, resulting in it cracking & then obviously doesn't hold water.



Why ship? I'm sure there is Oasis available in Greece.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Do you have any pictures of it Kevin??? TYIA



No, I don't have pictures. Maybe Robert can post some of the plants growing with it at Orchids Limited.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Kevin and Mike thank you for the info!!! I must do a search in tho local market!!  I was thuinking that if i use it mainly for mounting then i could coat it with whatever sphagnum i have for decorative purposes..


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

There are lots of things that can be used for mounting orchids. I know a guy who mounts Tolumnia hybrids on a scouring brush..!


----------

